# DDU UDU DUH



## ol' 58 (Jul 12, 2019)

So I’ve been learning guitar via online instruction and YouTube, for a bit over a year now. I know that nothing surpasses personal instruction, but I’m not going that route because I’m not. Sooo.....I want to send a thank you to the forum members (I can’t recall who you are) who replied to another noob’s query about learning strumming patterns, about a year ago. The gist of your replies collectively stated not to worry about strumming patterns. Learn the chords and strum as closely as you can to the recorded version you most like of the song you’re trying to play. Feel rather thank think.I put down my phone and picked up my guitar and tried that. Voila. I couldn’t put chords together to create anything that sounded like a familiar song because I was focusing on patterns, then all of a sudden I’m playing Wagon Wheel. A watershed moment and I should have gone back to the thread and thanked you but didn’t. You probably know who you are, so a belated thank you. I’m still no hell on the guitar but I have fun and don’t stress about any of it.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Wagon Wheel is a great song for adding a bit of "swing feel" to your strumming.


----------

